# elote, maíz, choclo, mazorca, quicos, marlo, jojoto



## Alma Shofner

*elote**.*
(Del nahua _élotl_).

*1. *m. Mazorca tierna de maíz, que se consume, cocida o asada, como alimento en México y otros países de América Central.
*pagar *alguien* los **~**s.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq._ C. Rica_,_ Guat._ y_ Hond._ *pagar el pato.*



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ 
Cuando leí maíz en un menú de escuela, yo escribí que en México uno no come el maíz, porque es duro, uno come el elote. El maíz es duro y seco y se usa para preparar el nixtamal y hacer las tortillas de maíz entre muchas cosas. 
En el noroeste de México decimos comer elote a comer el maíz tierno. ¿Se le dice igual en otros países?
Saludos​


----------



## aleCcowaN

Alma Shofner said:


> *elote**.*
> (Del nahua _élotl_).
> 
> *1. *m. Mazorca tierna de maíz, que se consume, cocida o asada, como alimento en México y otros países de América Central.
> *pagar *alguien* los **~**s.*
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq._ C. Rica_,_ Guat._ y_ Hond._ *pagar el pato.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> Cuando leí maíz en un menú de escuela, yo escribí que en México uno no come el maíz, porque es duro, uno come el elote. El maíz es duro y seco y se usa para preparar el nixtamal y hacer las tortillas de maíz entre muchas cosas.
> En el noroeste de México decimos comer elote a comer el maíz tierno. ¿Se le dice igual en otros países?
> Saludos​


¡Telepatía! Ayer estaba por abrir un hilo sobre este tema porque yo sé que a la mazorca tierna se le dice elote en México y "mazorca tierna" vaya a saberse dónde, y me preguntaba por éste y otros términos asociados en todo el mundo hispánico.

En Argentina es:

choclo = elote, mazorca tierna de la huerta 
marlo = corazón de la mazorca una vez que se quitan los granos, parte no comestible
chala = hojas verdes que envuelven la mazorca


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias AleCcowaN, 

No es telepatía, es la continuación de la lista de lonche que Piraña nos compartió.

Al marlo le decimos olote en Sonora y se usa para un ahumado de lo más exquisito. (prueba ahumar lisas con olotes, mmmm)
A la chala simplemente hojas de elote (si está tierno) u hojas de maíz si está duro y seco. Estas últimas se usan para los tamales (de carne de res, puerco, pollo, etc.) y las hojas de elote se usan para los tamales de elote (dulces, salados, con queso y rajas, etc.)

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Alma Shofner said:


> Gracias AleCcowaN,
> 
> No es telepatía, es la continuación de la lista de lonche que Piraña nos compartió.
> 
> Al marlo le decimos olote en Sonora y se usa para un ahumado de lo más exquisito. (prueba ahumar lisas con olotes, mmmm)
> A la chala simplemente hojas de elote (si está tierno) u hojas de maíz si está duro y seco. Estas últimas se usan para los tamales (de carne de res, puerco, pollo, etc.) y las hojas de elote se usan para los tamales de elote (dulces, salados, con queso y rajas, etc.)
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Alma:

Sí recuerdo al "maíz" en el menú y creo que se equivocaron: yo creo que "mazorca" es más o menos el nombre "latino-universal" para lo que ustedes llaman "elote".

No sé si el choclo en Colombia es la misma mazorca pero como acepción regional del Interior, o si allá le dicen a alguna variedad de ésta.

Saludos,


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Lo que en México llaman "_elote_" en Perú y Chile es llamado "*choclo*".

Mazorca, para nosotros, es el "tronco" del cual se desgrana el choclo/elote.


----------



## piraña utria

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo que en México llaman "_elote_" en perú y Chile es llamado "*choclo*".
> 
> Mazorca, para nosotros, es el "tronco" del cual se desgrana el choclo/elote.


 
Hola:

Mirando tu comentario caigo en cuenta que probablemente en el Interior de Colombia le dicen "choclo" al grano de la mazorca.

En el resto de partes del país, incluyendo mi región, se le dice "comer mazorca" a comer "los granos de la mazorca", sin escindir el nombre de sus granos.

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

La mazorca de maíz=el maíz en el olote. Es cuando el elote está duro y seco para nosotros. 
O sea que elote=choclo sin problema porque choclo no significa nada en el noroeste de México. Pero cuando elote=maíz ya causa confusión.
Muy interesante.
Gracias por sus comentarios
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá choclo es zapato.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela comemos Jojoto.


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí se come (poco) mazorca tierna. Elote es una palabra que conocen muy bien los aficionados a los crucigramas, porque es una pregunta muy frecuente. 
En cuanto a lo que llaman *marlo* lo conocemos por _carozo_ o _corozo_.

Por lo que respecta al *choclo*, lo relacionaba con un tipo de calzado, chanclo o zueco y por supuesto, con el título de un maravilloso tango. 

Saludos


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá choclo es zapato.


 
También en Durango es un tipo de zapato.

El marlo argentino es lo que nosotros llamamos olote.

Y Alma, el maíz "seco y duro" sí se come, obviamente ya cocinado y revuelto con otras especias. Es, en Durango, un platillo típico de cuaresma y se llama "chuales".

Mazorca es el término usado sólo cuando el grano del maíz está deshidratado. Una mazorca tierna es un elote.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Aquí la mazorca tierna entera apenas se come (antes era comida para las gallinas únicamente), pero algunos compran latas de sus granos separados y hervidos (creo) para adornar ensaladas y a eso le llamamos _maiz_.
A los granos pequeñitos y duros, más oscuros, que se usan para hacer harina o palomitas, también les llamamos _maiz_.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí la mazorca tierna entera apenas se come (antes era comida para las gallinas únicamente), pero algunos compran latas de sus granos separados y hervidos (creo) para adornar ensaladas y a eso le llamamos _maiz_.
> A los granos pequeñitos y duros, más oscuros, que se usan para hacer harina o palomitas, también les llamamos _maiz_.


 
Hola:

Coincido contigo , y si ya están fritos y te los venden en bolsa se llaman _quicos._

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mirx

En México las gallinas sólo comen los granos de maíz deshidratados. Seguramente si les ofrecen maíz tierno también lo comerán.

El de las palomitas es "maíz para palomitas" o "maíz palomero".


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> Y Alma, el maíz "seco y duro" sí se come, obviamente ya cocinado y revuelto con otras especias. Es, en Durango, un platillo típico de cuaresma y se llama "chuales".


 
En Chihuahua a los chuales les llamamos chacales.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica casi no se hace la diferencia. A menudo se trata de lo que suene mejor: "vamos a comer elotes tiernos", por ejemplo, en oposición a "preparé una ensalada con maíz" (no con elote, pues se entendería que pusiste la mazorca entera o en trozos, y no desgranada).

Por lo general, elote es la forma en que se llama a la mazorca, y maíz el término para designar el grano.

Escucha a otros costarricenses.

Saludos,

swift


----------



## Kerena

En mi región le llamamos choclo al maíz tierno. Lo comemos asado o cocido y también preparamos torta y envueltos (especie de tamalitos dulces). El maíz duro se emplea para preparar arepas, buñuelos y bebidas típicas.


----------



## Neretva

¿El choclo es sinónimo de maíz o de mazorca o de ambos?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Neretva said:


> ¿El choclo es sinónimo de maíz o de mazorca o de ambos?


 
¿Dónde?
En México no conocemos la palabra choclo.

Maíz es maíz.
Mazorca es elote.
Granos de maíz es esquite.
Campo de maíz (maizal) es milpa.


----------



## Neretva

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Dónde?


 
Creo que se dice más al sur, ¿quizá Argentina?

Pero gracias por tu información.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Neretva:

Tampoco en *El Salvador* usamos la palabra "*choclo*" y eso que el maíz es parte de nuestra identidad y patrimonio histórico al punto que a nuestros ancestros Mayas se les conoce también como "cultura del maíz" por la importancia que dicho cultivo revistió para ellos.

Me parece que lo de "*choclo*" es el término usado en el Perú y en otros países sudamericanos.

Hacé click, por favor, en el siguiente enlace, en el cual se habla de algo similar a lo que vos estás preguntando y que te va ayudar:

*elote*

Saludes*.*


----------



## oa2169

Ayutuxte said:


> ....Me parece que lo de "*choclo*" es el término usado en el Perú y en otros países sudamericanos.


 
Efecdtivamente, en Colombia se usa el término "choclo" referido a la mazorca de maíz tierno y se utiliza para comer, o a la brasa previamente untada de mantequilla o para preparar *sancocho* (Olla compuesta de carne, yuca, plátano y otros ingredientes, entre ellos el choclo y que se toma en el almuerzo).

Tambien se preparan masitas de choclo fritas, etc.

El algunas partes andinas de Colombia le dicen "chócolo".


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Choclo* viene del quichua _čókkl̬o _y se usa en Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Bolivia, Paraguay, Perú, Ecuador y Colombia.
Hacia el N. la palabra llega hasta Antioquia y en la forma _*chocla*_ hasta Panamá.
Existe _*choclón*_ en el litoral ecuatoriano, y la significación adjetiva '_rubio_' en Argentina.
En América Central y en México se usa el nahualt *elote *(< _élotl_).
En Venezuela *jojoto* (no sé si la mazorca tierna o cocida en leche).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Dónde?
> En México -país de donde surge el maíz- no conocemos la palabra choclo.
> 
> Maíz es maíz.
> Mazorca es elote.
> Granos de maíz es esquite.
> Campo de maíz (maizal) es milpa.



Los esquites son los granos de elote, los de maiz son secos ¿no?

Choclo es sinónimo de mazorca a lo que en México le llamamos elote.


----------



## Neretva

Janis Joplin said:


> Los esquites son los granos de elote, los de maiz son secos ¿no?
> 
> Choclo es sinónimo de mazorca a lo que en México le llamamos elote.


 
¿Cómo llamáis al maíz seco y salado ? Aquí se llaman  quicos y también churrucas.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile también se usa “choclo” para la mazorca de maíz tierno.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia también tenemos el *maíz pira*, que se usa para hacer *palomitas de maíz*, también llamadas *crispetas* (*pop corn* en inglés).


----------



## Peón

En la Argentina: *choclo*, por supuesto (¿cómo podría ser sino, teniendo en cuenta que uno de los tangos más famosos se llama así?).

Pero: granos de maíz o de choclo, plantaciones de maíz, harina de maíz.

Mazorca, elote, milpa, esquite, jojote, etc. nada de nada. Nadie lo entendería.
Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Neretva said:


> ¿Cómo llamáis al maíz seco y salado ? Aquí se llaman  quicos y también churrucas.



En la Sierra Tarahumara se llama *"chacales"* al maiz (seco) y quebrado, se usa para prepararlos como sopa especialmente en temporada de Cuaresma.

No creo que por acá, en el norte lo comamos así, a menos que otros paisanos del sur me corrijan.


----------



## Camilo1964

XiaoRoel said:


> En Venezuela *jojoto* (no sé si la mazorca tierna o cocida en leche).


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, el choclo es esto (y también un tango, como ha dicho Peón).

*mazorca* yo creo que se entiende bien, aunque ya casi no se usa (de hecho, aquí ha habido "mazorqueros" (eran los partidarios del Restaurador J. M. de Rosas -siglo XIX-).


----------



## Marxelo

Sí, creo que *mazorca *se entiende todavía en algunos casos, aunque fue quedando relegada al ámbito técnico o comercial.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Marxelo said:


> Sí, creo que *mazorca *se entiende todavía en algunos casos, aunque fue quedando relegada al ámbito técnico o comercial.


 
Rectifico y amplío.
Mazorca = cuando el maíz ya está seco, y duro, listo para desgranar.
Elote = cuando el maíz está tierno (se cocina a la brasa o en agua hirviendo).


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, alguna vez se debe haber usado mucho en Argentina.  De hecho "La Mazorca" era el nombre del brazo armado de la Sociedad Popular Restauradora.
Buenos muchachos...
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, alguna vez se debe haber usado mucho en Argentina. De hecho "La Mazorca" era el nombre del brazo armado de la Sociedad Popular Restauradora.
> Buenos muchachos...
> _


 
Aclara.
¿También se comen?


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, alguna vez se debe haber usado mucho en Argentina. De hecho "La Mazorca" era el nombre del brazo armado de la Sociedad Popular Restauradora.
> Buenos muchachos...
> _


Esos eran los mazorqueros que mencioné en mi _post_ anterior (creo que tenían como enseña, justamente, un choclo).


----------



## Vampiro

No, era sólo para aclarar que la palabra "mazorca" debe haber tenido más uso en aquellos días. Si hasta se formó una logia militar con ese nombre...
Después se derivó a choclo, supongo, de hecho hasta le hicieron un tango.


Edito: mi respuesta era para Juan Jacob Vilalta.
_


----------



## oa2169

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Mazorca = cuando el maíz ya está seco, y duro, listo para desgranar.
> Elote*(choclo o chócolo)* = cuando el maíz está tierno (se cocina a la brasa o en agua hirviendo *o en sancocho o se muele y adicionándole algún elemento aglomerante se fríen: masitas de choclo*).


 
Esto para Colombia.


----------



## 0scar

_¡Mazorca, mazorca todos a la horca!_ era el grito de una suerte de tropas de choque fascistas de Bs. As., a mediados del siglo XIX. 

El choclo es la mazorca del tipo de maiz blanco que sirve para comer hervido. No cualquier mazorca es choclo, del mismo modo que no cualquier maiz sirve para hacer rosquitas ("popcorn").


----------



## mirx

Neretva said:


> ¿Cómo llamáis al maíz seco y salado ? Aquí se llaman quicos y también churrucas.


 No creo que en México los granos de maíz se coman así. Yo siempre le he dicho quicos a los granos de trigo inflados y aglomerados con miel. Algo así, sólo que en bloques bien definidos y pegajosos, se les da a los niños como golosina.

En México un elote es una mazorca tierna de maíz, sin que deje de ser mazorca. Vamos, al andar en la milpa lo mismo se dice "las mazorcar están muy chicas" que "los elotes todavía no están listos". La diferencia radica en la intención que se le vaya a dar al producto, sí es para consumo humano se prefiere "elote", si son cosas más técnicas se dice mazorcas. Por eso una mazorca deshidratada (ya no tierna) no puede ser elote.


----------



## Neretva

mirx said:


> No creo que en México los granos de maíz se coman así. Yo siempre le he dicho quicos a los granos de trigo inflados y aglomerados con miel. Algo así, sólo que en bloques bien definidos y pegajosos, se les da a los niños como golosina.
> 
> En México un elote es una mazorca tierna de maíz, sin que deje de ser mazorca. Vamos, al andar en la milpa lo mismo se dice "las mazorcar están muy chicas" que "los elotes todavía no están listos". La diferencia radica en la intención que se le vaya a dar al producto, sí es para consumo humano se prefiere "elote", si son cosas más técnicas se dice mazorcas. Por eso una mazorca deshidratada (ya no tierna) no puede ser elote.


 

Así son los quicos :http://personal2.redestb.es/mnm/Kikos.jpg


----------



## ppmm

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> En México ...
> 
> Maíz es maíz.
> Mazorca es elote.
> Granos de maíz es esquite.
> Campo de maíz (maizal) es milpa.




¿Y cómo se usa "milpa"? ¿Se puede decir por ejemplo: "jugar en la milpa (jugar en el campo de maíz)"?

¿Y qué son las cuatro milpas?


----------



## Nipnip

ppmm said:


> ¿Y cómo se usa "milpa"? ¿Se puede decir por ejemplo: "jugar en la milpa (jugar en el campo de maíz)"?
> 
> ¿Y qué son las cuatro milpas?



Disculpa que mete mi cuchara.



> *milpa**.*
> (Del náhuatl _milli_, heredad, y _pan_, en, sobre).
> * 1.* f._ Am. Cen._ y_ Méx._ Terreno dedicado al cultivo del maíz *y a veces de otras semillas.*


Aunque quizá una milpa era esencialmente de maíz, hoy el término se aplica para cualquier cultivo.

A:¿Dónde está Don Juan?
B: En la milpa.
A: Ya andan haciendo silo.
B: No, no anda en el maíz, anda en la avena viendo cuándo va a ser la trilla.


----------



## Navel

Para _marlo_ utilizamos zuro.

Mazorca y panoja tienen idéntico significado.
Quizá un regionalismo es decirle rosas a las palomitas de maíz. Por lo tanto, la planta específica para palomitas de maíz son las palomiteras como han dicho más arriba o roseteras.
Algo del pueblo de mis padres y de los pueblos cercanos pero que no sé si está más extendido es llamar _canaria_ a los granos sueltos y secos. No tengo ni idea de dónde viene esa palabra.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Viajando por Perú, me enteré que hay tantas variedades de maíz y de papa que difícilmente todos estemos hablando de lo mismo.
En Argentina tenemos *choclos*, cuyas hojas se llaman *chala* y se usan para envolver dos platos de la cocina del norte del país: los tamales y la humita. Lo del medio, quitados los granos: *marlo.*
En la zona de Buenos Aires y alrededores, se conocen (hablo del desgranado y maduro) el maiz amarillo (que se le da a las gallinas), el blanco (partido, para mazamorra o locro) y el pisingallo (para las rositas, pochoclo o pororó). En lata vienen de grano entero y tipo cremoso.Hay dos variedades de harina de maíz, la amarilla, gruesa para polenta, y la fina y blanca o maizena (nombre comercial) que es almidón de maíz, para chuños y eventualmente para entalcar alguna colita de bebé.  
Y también se comercializan los "choclitos bebé", inmaduros de cinco a diez centímetros, en conserva de vinagre. Una exquisitez.
Ah, también hay "maiz inflado". Y chizitos, o chizos para el vermut.


----------



## ppmm

Navel said:


> Mazorca y panoja tienen idéntico significado.



Yo había oído "panocha". Pero parece que es lo mismo. Pero parece que tienen un significado diferente en Cuba y El Salvador.


----------



## jorgema

Kaxgufen, aunque en el Perú tenemos muchas variedades de maíz, el nombre genérico es siempre ese, maíz. *Choclo *es el maíz tierno, especialmente el choclo de maíz blanco, y recibe ese nombre tanto crudo como cocido. Cocido, el choclo se sirve entero, cortado en rodajas o desgranado. Si no es tierno, se habla propiamente de maíz, como en el caso del *maíz morado*, que nunca llega tierno al mercado. A la tusa o marlo, en el Perú la llamamos *coronta*. Las hojas que envuelven la mazorca de maíz son la *panca*, la que se utiliza para envolver los tamales y las humitas; la *chala *para nosotros son las hojas de la planta y sirven sólo como forraje. 
Por cierto, no se debe confundir el choclo desgranado con el *mote*, que es maíz desgranado, pero no tierno. El sabor, textura y apariencia del choclo desgranado cocido son distintos a los del mote cocido. Por último, el maíz duro cuando se tuesta da la *cancha*. Las palomitas de maíz, que son de un tipo especial de maíz, también se conocen como *cancha blanca*.


----------



## Kaxgufen

jorgema said:


> Kaxgufen, aunque en el Perú tenemos muchas variedades de maíz, el nombre genérico es siempre ese, maíz. *Choclo *es el maíz tierno, especialmente el choclo de maíz blanco, y recibe ese nombre tanto crudo como cocido. Cocido, el choclo se sirve entero, cortado en rodajas o desgranado. Si no es tierno, se habla propiamente de maíz, como en el caso del *maíz morado*, que nunca llega tierno al mercado. A la tusa o marlo, en el Perú la llamamos *coronta*. Las hojas que envuelven la mazorca de maíz son la *panca*, la que se utiliza para envolver los tamales y las humitas; la *chala *para nosotros son las hojas de la planta y sirven sólo como forraje.
> Por cierto, no se debe confundir el choclo desgranado con el *mote*, que es maíz desgranado, pero no tierno. El sabor, textura y apariencia del choclo desgranado cocido son distintos a los del mote cocido. Por último, el maíz duro cuando se tuesta da la *cancha*. Las palomitas de maíz, que son de un tipo especial de maíz, también se conocen como *cancha blanca*.



Si señor, pero a lo que me estoy refiriendo es que las variedades no deben ser necesariamente las mismas. Nomás el *morado* aquí no se ve, si hay algo lo venderán las señoras bolivianas que se sientan en la vereda a comerciar todo tipo de condimentos y semillas. 
Me llama la atención que la palabra *tamal *se mantenga desde Mexico hasta Argentina.


----------



## Erreconerre

ppmm said:


> ¿Y cómo se usa "milpa"? ¿Se puede decir por ejemplo: "jugar en la milpa (jugar en el campo de maíz)"?
> 
> ¿Y qué son las cuatro milpas?


La milpa es una plantación de maíz. Aunque en un momento determinado no haya maíz sembrado en el campo de labranza, la milpa sigue siendo una milpa, pues es un terreno en el que se cultiva maíz.
_"Mis parientes tienen una milpa, pero este año no la sembraron"._

Una conocida canción que se llama "La milpa" nos habla de esto:

has de cuenta 
que sembramos 
una milpa 
y esa milpa 
con la helada 
se seco 
has de cuenta 
que los dos fuimos basura 
todo fue un sueño 
y lo que paso volo 
http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?letra=888640

Como la milpa es un lugar donde hay alimento de sobra para el ganado, a las personas obesas se las ofende llamándolas "vaca milpera", dando a entender con esto que se trata de una persona muy bien alimentada; como una vaca de milpa.

"Cuatro milpas" es también, como "La milpa" una canción popular:

Cuatro milpas tan sólo han quedado, 
Del ranchito que era mío, ay! 
De aquella casita tan blanca y bonita, 
Lo triste que está. 
http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?letra=1733788



Alma Shofner said:


> *elote**.*
> (Del nahua _élotl_).
> 
> *1. *m. Mazorca tierna de maíz, que se consume, cocida o asada, como alimento en México y otros países de América Central.
> *pagar *alguien* los **~**s.*
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq._ C. Rica_,_ Guat._ y_ Hond._ *pagar el pato.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> Cuando leí maíz en un menú de escuela, yo escribí que en México uno no come el maíz, porque es duro, uno come el elote. El maíz es duro y seco y se usa para preparar el nixtamal y hacer las tortillas de maíz entre muchas cosas.
> En el noroeste de México decimos comer elote a comer el maíz tierno. ¿Se le dice igual en otros países?
> Saludos​



El día de ayer pasé por la ciudad de Tijuana con mi familia después de unas (no muy) merecidas vacaciones en California. El caso es que en el centro de Tijuana vimos unas _cebras_, pero son _cebras_ que las alimentan con la parte central de la mazorca de maíz, la parte que no tiene los granos. Y alguien se preguntaba por qué esas cebras se alimentan con la misma parte de la mazorca con que se alimenta un burro; y agregaba: ¿no serán burros pintados? Porque sólo los burros se alimentan con el *olote.*
Y en este caso, _olote _es una palabra muy bien empleada, pues el nombre con que conocemos a esa parte de la mazorca de maíz. 

Hay un refrán popular con el que, cuando se da el caso, damos a entender que hay gente que no nos hace falta, que no la necesitamos. El refrán dice *Mientras *
*menos burros, más olotes. *Y con esto decimos que es mejor que nos abandone la gente que nos nos reporta ningún beneficio. Porque comerá menos, consumirá menos y habrá más olotes, para los burros... que, tristemente, somos nosotros, según el dicharacho de marras...

La mazorca de maíz tierna se llama* jilote.*
Y sobre esta palabra, hay música popular:



QUE BONITA ESTÁ LA MILPA
Canción popular

¡Que bonita está la milpa!,
tupida de mirasol,
cuando sazona el jilote
y está lloviendo con sol.

http://jehuite.blogspot.mx/2010/09/que-bonita-esta-la-milpa.html

​


----------

